# installers



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

If your an installer, post some pics of some of your work


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

uh, im a recreational installer


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 19 2005, 07:15 PM~4033320
> *If your an installer, post some pics of some of your work
> *


nice thread... im just starting to work on other ppl's cars, i've only done 3 cars excluding mine, and i only took pics of my truck's install, but the one im in the process of doing is gonna be nice, pics will be on here when ever etronics send me the subs...
-qs


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

when i get my hands on the camera, and its not raining, i'll take a few snaps of the system i just threw in my truck, nothing pretty, but it gets the job done for now.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 19 2005, 04:34 PM~4033449
> *when i get my hands on the camera, and its not raining, i'll take a few snaps of the system i just threw in my truck, nothing pretty, but it gets the job done for now.
> *


Sounds good, I just hope I can count on you for the pics :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 19 2005, 05:37 PM~4033462
> *Sounds good, I just hope I can count on you for the pics :cheesy:
> *


i got pics of my truck, i can get pics of my system


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

Some installs done by a friend of mines shop


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

that must have been a mission to get all that in a prelude


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 19 2005, 04:45 PM~4033538
> *that must have been a mission to get all that in a prelude
> *


ya, theres a PS2 jammed in there too


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

one my friend found on the internet


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

:0

very different...

i wonder what it sounds like and if its two chambers or not...

i wonder if its ported, and if so, where do they put the port at :0 :0 

-qs


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Oct 19 2005, 04:54 PM~4033617
> *:0
> 
> very different...
> ...


I know, I had a ton of questions when I saw it too, its problem got a couple chambers in there some where... wish i had some info about it, probly doesnt sound all that good


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

i would guess that from the shoulders to the knees is the actual enclosure, the rest is just there...

just a wild guess..


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 19 2005, 07:52 PM~4033603
> *one my friend found on the internet
> *


It's called NOPI Nationals in September, Atlanta Ga. 2005...


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 19 2005, 05:01 PM~4033671
> *It's called NOPI Nationals in September, Atlanta Ga. 2005...
> *


you know anything about the install?


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 19 2005, 05:52 PM~4033603
> *one my friend found on the internet
> *


i can just imagine getting pulled over by a cop and him searching the thing, and finding that in the trunk


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

Im too lazy....


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 19 2005, 05:43 PM~4033965
> *i can just imagine getting pulled over by a cop and him searching the thing, and finding that in the trunk
> *


hahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 19 2005, 04:38 PM~4033469
> *i got pics of my truck, i can get pics of my system
> *


well get em :cheesy:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 19 2005, 07:32 PM~4034305
> *well get em :cheesy:
> *


gimmie a day or two, i'm sick right now, supposed to be working 12.5 hours a day 7 days a week right now, the bp refinary plant in whiting indiana is having a "turnaround" where they fix things that need to be fixed, they shut down entire units to do this.

i'll try to get some snaps up tomorrow before i go back to work, hopefully its not raining.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 19 2005, 06:36 PM~4034337
> *gimmie a day or two, i'm sick right now, supposed to be working 12.5 hours a day 7 days a week right now, the bp refinary plant in whiting indiana is having a "turnaround" where they fix things that need to be fixed, they shut down entire units to do this.
> 
> i'll try to get some snaps up tomorrow before i go back to work, hopefully its not raining.
> *


That sucks.... well, hope to see the pics soon... :cheesy:


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

i just got on this site today. this is one of the cars i've done out of my garage in my spare time.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 19 2005, 08:14 PM~4034555
> *That sucks.... well, hope to see the pics soon... :cheesy:
> *




do i have to post them in here now?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 22 2005, 03:32 AM~4050101
> *
> 
> do i have to post them in here now?
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d audio_@Oct 21 2005, 08:10 PM~4049080
> *i just got on this site today. this is one of the cars i've done out of my garage in my spare time.
> *


thats really nice, nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 22 2005, 10:00 AM~4050717
> *yes  :biggrin:
> *


i'll wait....






























till i have my better setup put in there :biggrin:
its actually gonna be carpteted, and theres gonna be a nice amp rack. i'm putting a shelf over the amp actually, which will have 2 purposes, 1: to hide the amp, 2: so i have a place to put my work boots and duffle bag.

i gotta go to menards, and see if i can find a piece of rubber matting thats at least 23" long, and about 11" wide, so when the winter comes, the wet boots don't ruin the carpet, or the worse, soak through and ruin the wood.

btw, the box's i'm building right now current external dimensions are as follows

18.25" wide
15" deep at the bottom
6" deep at the top
21" tall
for a total ove 1.79 cubic feet per box, just big enough to stay sealed 
and then theres gonna be a 23" wide amp rack in between them, with a shelf over it.


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 22 2005, 12:01 PM~4050720
> *thats really nice, nice work :thumbsup:
> *


thanks man. it took me a few months to get it finished, but well worth it. the owner won first place at every show he took it to last year. :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by d audio_@Oct 21 2005, 10:10 PM~4049080
> *i just got on this site today. this is one of the cars i've done out of my garage in my spare time.
> *


damn what did you charge for that?

your pretty close, might have to strike a deal


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 23 2005, 11:52 PM~4059226
> *i'll wait....
> till i have my better setup put in there :biggrin:
> its actually gonna be carpteted, and theres gonna be a nice amp rack.  i'm putting a shelf over the amp actually, which will have 2 purposes, 1: to hide the amp, 2: so i have a place to put my work boots and duffle bag.
> ...


Sounds good, but why do you always stick with sealed? Does it sound differant in a truck or something?


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by d audio_@Oct 24 2005, 05:33 PM~4063447
> *thanks man. it took me a few months to get it finished, but well worth it. the owner won first place at every show he took it to last year.  :biggrin:
> *


Did a great job, lots of detail, I like it alot :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 06:52 AM~4066224
> *Sounds good, but why do you always stick with sealed? Does it sound differant in a truck or something?
> *


because i don't have enough room for 2 ported box's, although, if i ever get enough money together, i might just make one giant ported box for a good sized 12, i don't have anything against ported box's, i just don't have the room for one.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 25 2005, 05:56 AM~4066239
> *because i don't have enough room for 2 ported box's, although, if i ever get enough money together, i might just make one giant ported box for a good sized 12, i don't have anything against ported box's, i just don't have the room for one.
> *


I'm sure you could work one in there :cheesy:


----------



## the lobaron (Nov 19, 2004)

here is a pic of my set up i did in my pt


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the lobaron_@Oct 25 2005, 09:19 AM~4067125
> *here is a pic of my set up i did in my pt
> *


Looks good, got any more pics of it?


----------



## the lobaron (Nov 19, 2004)

here is a pic of my set up i did in my pt


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the lobaron_@Oct 25 2005, 09:24 AM~4067172
> *here is a pic of my set up i did in my pt
> *


Looks good, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Nice forehead... :uh:


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 25 2005, 10:42 AM~4067292
> *Nice forehead...  :uh:
> *


 :twak: its a mobile DTV dish :biggrin:


----------



## the lobaron (Nov 19, 2004)

i have no idea how that happened but its a pic of my grandfather holding my newborn daughter lol


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

audiobahn....

*points n laughs*


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 25 2005, 02:55 PM~4069179
> *audiobahn....
> 
> *points n laughs*
> *


LOL other then that, the install was pretty nice tho


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the lobaron_@Oct 25 2005, 05:53 PM~4069159
> *i have no idea how that happened but its a pic of my grandfather holding my newborn daughter lol
> *


It's because you posted huge ass picturs that you didn't resize and either the browser timed out during the u/l or the forum did...

Here...

http://download.microsoft.com/download/whi...wertoySetup.exe

Use it, love it, live it...

640x480 pictures will do the job next time...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 06:01 PM~4069214
> *LOL other then that, the install was pretty nice tho
> *


And the part where I don't see enough box for three subs in there...


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 25 2005, 05:55 PM~4069558
> *And the part where I don't see enough box for three subs in there...
> *


exposed neon tube is nice :uh:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 25 2005, 07:07 PM~4069631
> *exposed neon tube is nice :uh:
> *


I wasn't gonna go there, or the amp being wedged in there so it over heats easier, while running that fucked up ohm load... :0


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 25 2005, 05:21 PM~4069768
> *I wasn't gonna go there, or the amp being wedged in there so it over heats easier, while running that fucked up ohm load...  :0
> *



good looking installs seldom perform well on the mic. Thats why I laugh when I see these full spread installs in CA&E with all this pleiglass, fiberglass, and odd number of subs all molded into a Ford Fiesta. Shit looks cool but is useless... any teenager with a basic 12" L7 SPL setup can stomp all over them.


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 25 2005, 04:21 PM~4069768
> *I wasn't gonna go there, or the amp being wedged in there so it over heats easier, while running that fucked up ohm load...  :0
> *


ya, I was talking about how it looks, I never said anything about how it would perform/do on the meters, or anything like that


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 24 2005, 09:30 PM~4063763
> *damn what did you charge for that?
> 
> your pretty close, might have to strike a deal
> *


i did it for a friend of mine, so i didn't charge near enough..basically covered alcohol tabs at the bar and a new welder.lol. but if i had done it at the shop, it would have easliy cleared $9,000.00. everything was hand built. down to the second battery rack hidden behind the right side fiberglass panel. let me know what you want done and i might be able to arrange something.


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

if you want to see a few more of the things i've done. check out:

www.louisvillemojo.com/derkscustominstalls

i have two pages up so far. trying to load up more stuff from my camcorder. (just recently got a real camera.)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

^^check your pm's yo'


----------



## d audio (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Oct 25 2005, 10:25 PM~4070917
> *^^check your pm's yo'
> *


got it.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowimpala_@Oct 25 2005, 08:15 AM~4066506
> *I'm sure you could work one in there  :cheesy:
> *


i can, but i like sitting back a little in my seat, not straight up, and unless you know of a sub that will sound good and have the proper air space in a 1.75 cubic foot or so ported box, i'll stick to sealed


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 25 2005, 03:55 PM~4069179
> *audiobahn....
> 
> *points n laughs*
> *


better than having sony x-plodes :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 26 2005, 08:48 AM~4073523
> *better than having sony x-plodes :cheesy:
> *


Because chrome makes everything better...


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Oct 26 2005, 06:53 AM~4073539
> *Because chrome makes everything better...
> *


why of course :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Oct 26 2005, 07:46 AM~4073519
> *i can, but i like sitting back a little in my seat, not straight up,  and unless you know of a sub that will sound good and have the proper air space in a 1.75 cubic foot or so ported box, i'll stick to sealed
> *


Type R


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Oct 26 2005, 02:10 PM~4076349
> *Type R
> *





















:dunno:


----------



## the lobaron (Nov 19, 2004)

getting back to the pt w/audiobahn the subs had there own chamber at 1.2 cub. and the amp had to 12 volt 1000 fps fans blown on it and for the mic she did pretty good at the comp ranging 148 to 152 db oh and the neon tub normal you could not see it .it was incerted in to the upper board and vibrated down shitty mounting on my behalf

but thanks to all the complement 

im on the way of doing a nother install and there will be pics up soon


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the lobaron_@Oct 30 2005, 04:31 AM~4098026
> *getting back to the pt w/audiobahn the subs had there own chamber at 1.2 cub. and the amp had to 12 volt 1000 fps fans blown on it and for the mic she did pretty good at the comp ranging 148 to 152 db oh and the neon tub normal you could not see it .it was incerted in to the upper board and vibrated down shitty mounting on my behalf
> 
> but thanks to all the complement
> ...


148-152 - thats a very wide range 

and Im gonna call massive amounts of bs on those scores... only way that isht hit that was on a very loose mic, outlaw, or if the mic was 3" from the cone


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by the lobaron_@Oct 30 2005, 05:31 AM~4098026
> *getting back to the pt w/audiobahn the subs had there own chamber at 1.2 cub. and the amp had to 12 volt 1000 fps fans blown on it and for the mic she did pretty good at the comp ranging 148 to 152 db oh and the neon tub normal you could not see it .it was incerted in to the upper board and vibrated down shitty mounting on my behalf
> 
> but thanks to all the complement
> ...


Wow, fans with 1000 Frames Per Second and a neon tub...

I need to get out more I guess! 

I'm missing all these cool new things! :cheesy:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

i think he means cfm's but then again Im prolly wrong.


----------



## the lobaron (Nov 19, 2004)

whats up with all the hsit talking you guy asked for install pics and no im not bs on the db score what do i have to prove to you guys and when i said 1000fps that in feet per secound and the mic was up against the windshield passinger side corner


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by the lobaron_@Oct 30 2005, 10:04 PM~4103096
> *whats up with all the hsit talking you guy asked for install pics and no im not bs on the db score what do i have to prove to you guys  and when i said 1000fps that in feet per secound  and the mic was up against the windshield passinger side corner
> *



sorry bud, no such thing as feet per second as a measurment of throughput volume thru a fan. Its measured in cubic feet per minute, and you obviously dont understand any basic physics if you even said "feet per second" because 1000 feet per second is around mach 4, which would be pretty normal for a Boeing YF-22.

and that Mic placement is useless.


----------



## the lobaron (Nov 19, 2004)

well thank you for clearing that up about the mic placement so then the db reading that i was getting was all bs the local stereo shop was known for lieing it weird how his cars he built always one 
and i guess i read the fan air movement wrong after reading the last couple of post i looked in the used stereo junk pill i have and you were right once again cfm


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

[attachmentid=332190]


----------

